# TTs Critter Pics & Ramblings



## TTs Chicks (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi I'm Teri - there's me, DH, our 3 boys and a few    critters here on our 4 1/2 acres in North Florida. 

I have had my goats for a little over a year now.  I'm positive that 2 of my does are bred, they are both starting to develop an udder   Not sure about Stella so I'll have to wait and see.

Here are then and now pics:

December 18, 2010 - the day we got them:






Feb 13, 2011 Jake 10 weeks old:





Jake now:





And the goats with the hayfeeder I threw together today:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

WEll ... WELCOME!!! TO THE BYH JOURNALING! 



I'll be reading.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know the girls were in heat the end of September, but I never saw the deed done so I have no idea when they are due.  I want to track their progress so I have started taking some pictures.

This is Angel today:









This is Onyx today:









This is Stella from 01/14 - I haven't noticed any changes so I didn't take new pics today:


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome SmallFarmGirl


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2012)

from PA.  Nice goats, LOVE the spots on Stella.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 22, 2012)

I felt Onyx's baby move when I went out to feed up   Too cool!


Thanks for the welcome ya'll


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 28, 2012)

Got the goat barn (it's an 8 X 10 metal shed) moved to it's new home today so now they won't have standing water right outside their door when we get a lot of rain and I can take down the fence that was around it and re-route the main fence  

Took new pics of the ladies when I went out to feed this afternoon.  I still don't see anything going on with Stella   I'll keep watching to see if I catch her in heat or see any udder developing 

I am super exited    This will be the girls first and my first 

Onyx top:





Onyx rear:





Angel top:





Angel Rear:





My middle DS does not like his picture taken and tries to hide when I turn the camera on him.  Here he is with Jake hiding behind a tree   :





Got a ham in the oven and macaroni and cheese in the crock pot    for dinner.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2012)

Your goats are lovely, I can't wait to see the kids.  

Ham and mac and cheese is one of my favorites... we will be over right away.  I have had a LONG day and I really don't want to cook tonight.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks I'll tell the girls you said so 

Hey you missed supper   I saved ya some it's in the fridge waitin


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty goats. I agree with Mamaboid that Stella IS very flashy


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks - I love her spots!  She and Angel are sisters so I really hope I get some spotted babies from one of them 

Happy Sunday ya'll - moving kinda slow this morning gotta get around and start getting ready for church.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 9, 2012)

Pretty quiet here . . fixin fence and going to work  

I took new goat belly/rear pics   I can see their udders growing and my excitement is growing right along with them 

Stella and Angel top 02/08 - I still don't see anything going on with Stella :/





Angel rear 02/08





Onyx top 02/08




Onyx rear 02/08





Just for fun a couple of random pics 

Madusa loves to have her belly rubbed - we had her in the field with us tonight and she was on her back like she was asking the goats to please rub her belly  





My geese enjoying the water


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Onyx has lost her plug    She was walking kinda funny yesterday afternoon - DH said she looked like she was drunk  - so I walked out to check her out and she had white stuff on her hoo hoo


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 15, 2012)

On our way home from church tonight, we found a horse in the ditch  We have neighbors up the road who have horses and apparently somebody didn't close the gate good.  We honked the horn several times, but they couldn't hear us.  I ended up leaving DH and the kids with the truck to watch the horse and walked through their field to the house.  The have a fence around their house and a lab inside the fence.  I stood outside the fence shining my flashlight through the window yelling "hello" til they noticed me   Love living in the country - can't hear nothing 

Still waiting on babies


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 24, 2012)

No babies yet though Onyx and Angel are both getting bigger udders and softer ligs   I keep looking at everyone's babies and getting impatient waiting to see what I'll get.  Gotta get updated pictures of them - hopefully today since I'm home if it doesn't rain.

Middle DS is heading to Pensacola this afternoon for the weekend to go to a big revival meeting with our teen group - wish we could go, but not in the cards right now.  I know he'll have a wonderful time and lots of fun.

DH and I went with our oldest DS to meet a Marine recruiter yesterday and started him in the delayed entry program - still has paperwork to finish and then his physical, but my baby boy is gonna be a Marine.  I'm proud of him but it's scary with the state of our country/world right now.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> DH and I went with our oldest DS to meet a Marine recruiter yesterday and started him in the delayed entry program - still has paperwork to finish and then his physical, but my baby boy is gonna be a Marine.  I'm proud of him but it's scary with the state of our country/world right now.


I think that it is great that he wants to be a Marine.  Thank him for me!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 24, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> DH and I went with our oldest DS to meet a Marine recruiter yesterday and started him in the delayed entry program - still has paperwork to finish and then his physical, but my baby boy is gonna be a Marine.  I'm proud of him but it's scary with the state of our country/world right now.


My most heartfelt and sincere thank you to your son for the sacrifice to serve and protect us all.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

My boy is a Marine.  It scared the daylights out of me when he told me.  But there is lots of support out there for Marine families.   Get yourself hooked up with MarineParents.com.  It's a great support network.  

Tell your son to work hard on his PT during his delayed entry program and he will be really glad he did.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> My boy is a Marine.  It scared the daylights out of me when he told me.  But there is lots of support out there for Marine families.   Get yourself hooked up with MarineParents.com.  It's a great support network.
> 
> Tell your son to work hard on his PT during his delayed entry program and he will be really glad he did.


Thanks - I found the website and signed up  

He has talked about going in the military for a while now - he's a senior and graduate's in June.  The recruiter yesterday said they are setting up new recruits to go to bootcamp in October, so    I'll have at least that long (maybe longer) to get used to the idea.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 24, 2012)

Weather is dark, rainy and windy - we're under a tornado watch til 8 p.m.   so I didn't take my camera out.  I really wanted updated pics of the girls' progress  so these are cell phone pics :/

Angel top:





Angel rear:





Onyx top:




Onyx rear:





I think Onyx is gonna go before Angel does - she's really loose in the back end   I'm guessing at least another couple weeks - any opinions from someone with more experience?

Maybe I should move the girls to an actual kidding thread instead of a journal . . . can you move posts to a new thread?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you.  You will get used to it.  There is a lot to learn before he goes in.  Welcome to the Marine Family.   And then there is the "dreaded" boot camp.  LOL.  (It's not so bad as it sounds.)  Start saving up the beef jerky and nutrition bars.   It's the only thing you are allowed to send him while he is in boot camp. Besides lots of letters of encouragement.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 27, 2012)

Onyx had her baby this afternoon.  Middle DS texted me that she had "stuff" coming out of her but    I called him and had him go _midwife_ for me because I was driving home - he did a good job.  Some sadness came along at the same time  My oldest DS found Madusa (our American Bulldog) at the end of the driveway . . she had been hit and killed     I am heartbroken about this.  We think it was a school bus that missed it's stop and decided to drop the kid in front of our house and let him walk  

OK before I start to cry again . . . 

pics of Onyx and baby - I believe I saw danglies :





















and Angel can't be too far behind look at the size of her udder tonight:


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Holy &$^ - Angel needs a support bra! I assume she is not a first timer.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Medusa 
congrats on the new baby they are adorable


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 27, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Holy &$^ - Angel needs a support bra! I assume she is not a first timer.


She is a first timer.  Her udder is bigger than Onyx's!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats on the little one.  So sorry to hear about Madusa.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear about Medusa
> congrats on the new baby they are adorable


Thanks - I love that dog


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Congrats on the little one.  So sorry to hear about Madusa.


Thanks


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

Kept 2 youngest home today - both of them are coughing and sneezing   Youngest has asthma so this week should be fun . . not

Post office called this morning - my new batch of meaties came in  







Had to take oldes DS to the recruiters this morning so he can go do the physical 

And when I got home . . . Angel had dropped a pretty little girl


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

So very cute. Thank you for the pictures. Can't wait to see what she looks like all dried off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2012)

Very Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

Angel says "that's the wrong end little girl"


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry about Medusa.  Congratulations on the beautiful babies.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

While Onyx and Angel were busy birthin babies

Cowboy





and Stella





were being nosy and found some cobwebs


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 29, 2012)

Baby girl this morning:





Baby boy this morning:





My _stall_ is not very tall, it is 2 pallets and the back wall is the 8 foot side of my feed barn with a tin roof.  I needed somewhere for my mommas and babies to be for a few days cause this is our first kidding and theirs and our LGD Jake's first.  He is only 14 months old and still a big puppy so I wanted to make sure he couldn't accidentally hurt the babies.  I did not want to just hang the heat lamp in there for fear the Mommas or the babies would get burnt or knock it down . . . so I have an old wire cage that I nailed to the pallet and then put the heat lamp in the top of it  

The babies seem to like it:




close up of the heat lamp cage:


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Cute new baby doeling & baby chicks, congrats!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow,  cute babies!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 2, 2012)

I entered Wyatt's picture in a contest on Fresh Eggs Daily's facebook.  It's this pic of Wyatt with Onyxs new baby:







This is the link:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...18539_173382679370316_886576_1348783080_n.jpg 

Can some of ya'll please vote for our picture.

Thanks!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 2, 2012)

I think/hope   Stella is finally starting to make an udder . . . what do ya'll think?






She was scratching so she had her leg lifted for me 

This is her top:





maybe I'm just wishing . . . but it felt like she is starting to grow her udder


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 4, 2012)

Today has been a wonderful day both church services today were great!

This is our first kidding season and since Jake is still a puppy I wanted to be here to monitor everybody.  The weather yesterday was so bad - 4 inches of rain - that I couldn't let the mommas and babies out of their little pen.

Today was cool, but beautiful.  After church, lunch, and a couple loads of laundry on the line I was able to let them out to meet everyone.

Here's a couple pics from today.

The babies weren't to sure about going out and decided to go back in





Angel's little girl thought she was lost, but her mommy found her





Onyx's little boy didn't know what to think of the chicken










Stella's looking fatter  





Jake and Cowboy playing





While I was getting the clothes to hang on the line, I told DS3 to stay out of the water and this is where I found him


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Today has been a wonderful day both church services today were great!
> 
> This is our first kidding season and since Jake is still a puppy I wanted to be here to monitor everybody.  The weather yesterday was so bad - 4 inches of rain - that I couldn't let the mommas and babies out of their little pen.
> 
> ...


I will never complain about puddles again, you should get some ducks for you pond in your pen


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 4, 2012)

got some - it's already drying up. that is where we hold water everytime we get a good rain.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> got some - it's already drying up. that is where we hold water everytime we get a good rain.


Glad that it is finally drying up for you


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> While I was getting the clothes to hang on the line, I told DS3 to stay out of the water and this is where I found him


Well, he isn't IN the water.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 5, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what everyone keeps saying 

See the water on the other side of the gate?  Jake dug a hole about knee deep on me before it rained . . . when I was toting DS on my back through the water, I forgot about the hole   stepped off in it and my boot filled with water . . . it's funny now, but it was not funny when I got a boot full of cold water


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ducks and geese do enjoy it when we get a good rain - I don't though cause that's where my gate is :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the crud that has been going around finally got me   I've been lucky for a while but I now believe the whole "stress lowers your immune system" thing cause last week was stressful for me - both good and bad.  My throat hurts, my eyes itch, my nose is stuffy and runy at the same time   I am on the couch today hopefully I'll kick this and be back to _normal_ in a day or 2.


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're feeling unwell.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

Must be all this GAS going around.  It's contagious you know.  No wait, GAS makes you feel good.  So You need more GAS to counteract all the YUK going around.   Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks ya'll  . . DH went to church w/o me last night and found out that our preacher has strep  :/  and as the preacher's wife said I do sit in "the spit zone"    I have an appointment with the dr today just to make sure it isn't strep.

DH is off today and he went out with me this morning to take the goats their hay.  We were standing out there talking/looking around and my gander started coming up behind DH with his head down acting aggressive.  He didn't do that last year, but this spring should be interesting.

Babies are growing and getting cutter everyday.  I haven't starting milking the Mom's yet, but I am getting excited about having my own source of milk


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok . . . so I don't have strep, I have the flu!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been fighting with the flu too.  Several folks on here have been puny lately.

Hubby says that this group is so strange that we take computer virus's to a whole new level.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I have been fighting with the flu too.  Several folks on here have been puny lately.
> 
> Hubby says that this group is so strange that we take computer virus's to a whole new level.


  We are a strange group, but that's okay we all fit in here 

Hope your feeling better . . I like having time off from work, but not when I'm stuck on the couch


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah, we don't see each other but we all seem to get sick all at once 
Rain will be coming your way it has stalled over me for the next 5 days it rained so hard I have a giant 1 acre pond ankle deep it is only day one.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> yeah, we don't see each other but we all seem to get sick all at once
> Rain will be coming your way it has stalled over me for the next 5 days it rained so hard I have a giant 1 acre pond ankle deep it is only day one.


Yes we are going to call it Lake Autumnprairie.    The goats are going to have to learn to swim if it gets any deeper.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 9, 2012)

Can we send the rain another direction  just this one time . . please 

I'm sorry you have a lake, hopefully it will dry up as quickly as my spot does 

I woke up this morning with a lot less _stuff_ in my head   Yesterday morning when I brushed my teeth I about choked to death, but not this morning   I still feel weak don't have much energy, but I believe I'm on the upside    I hope so, I have things I need to get done.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 9, 2012)

Took the camera with me when I went out to give the goats their hay this morning.

Hey Mom, this stuff is good






How'd you get in there?





I don't know, but can ya help me get out?





Thanks for nothin





The least you can do is be my pillow





Isn't this just the cutest face





I'm sad cause Mom won't pet me instead of taking pictures of my goats


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

Cute pic story!

It is kind of funny how folks from all over get sick at the same time...

Computer virus to a new level RTG?  Yep, that sounds like what we're doing!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 10, 2012)

Today I cleaned the hay out of the back of my truck - I say truck, but it is an Expedition that I have laid down the back seats and hauled hay in 2 or 3 times now without something under it 

I moved my 26 meat chicks to a pen outside -   cause I they stink ! !  Which left my 1 special free chick all alone 

Later I hunted them in the woods    because my stup . . I mean .  lovely great pyr moved a ladder and dug around a piece of tin so he could dig INTO the pen they were in    We found all but 4 of them.  I had just painted my toes and was waiting for them to dry so they were ruined 

Went to TSC to get a couple of buddies for lonely chick only to find out you have to buy a minimum of 6 so I got 6 pullets    Ate supper out 

Came home and went out to check on the meat chicks - they're fine - checked on Onyx and her baby and found another meat chick sitting on the fence above a water bucket   so now I'm only missing 3.  Most of the hide is missing from his neck so I brought him back in to spend the night with the other chicks till I see how his neck does.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 11, 2012)

Found 1 more meat chick this morning - he was outside the pen wanting back in


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 11, 2012)

The babies have found a favorite place to hide, it's a hollowed out tree stump





and I discover 1 _spot_   under baby girls ear, she's not exactly spotted but I'll take it.  You just can see the lighter area in this pic between her ear and eye


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2012)

I love it.  Two little babies with their heads stuffed into the tree.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 13, 2012)

Thought I'd post a pic of the meat chicks in their outside coop





They have now figure out they can get out and move around


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 17, 2012)

Today has been a fairly productive day   DH mowed and cut up some limbs and trees and I worked on a couple of my critter projects.

My goats like to give me a hard time when I'm going in and out of my barn and I can't leave the door open or they'll help themselves to feed.  I had some picket fence around so I decided to put a picket fence around my barn   Now I can leave the doors open and if it's nice I can put my milk stand (that I finished tonight) outside of the barn to milk









Here is my milk stand made with wood that we had laying around - the 2x4 for the head gate I found at the dump this morning 








  I need to put the latch on it and find a feed bucket to put on and I am gonna be a milking fool  

Made a few good finds at the dump this morning . . . several 2x4s, 3 or 4  5-gallon buckets, 2 old coffee cans about 1/3 full - one with nails and the other with small fence staples (which I am out of ) . . and we found this playhouse, it is dirty and is missing 1 shutter, but DS3 (and later the goats  ) like it.





I'm filthy and pooped - bout to hit the showers.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 19, 2012)

I attempted to milk Onyx and Angel yesterday   Angel let me have a couple tablespoons and Onyx didn't let me have any :/  The babies had been with them all day.  It was more of a let me see how getting them on the stand goes.  The kids are on spring break this week so I had them lock the babies in the small pen around lunch time.  Went out after I got home from work and I got about a cup from Angel and about a tablespoon from Onyx :/  Onyx tried to lay down on me!  I had to put my shoulder under her to keep her from laying down  :/  I will be glad when this gets easier on them and on me   I am trying not to get frustrated since we are all first timers.  Oh that little bit I got from Angel yesterday . . it was really tasty


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2012)

Hopefully it will get easier for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 19, 2012)

Before you start milking Onyx,  put a 5 gallon bucket under her chest.  When she goes to lay down, she will discover that she can't.  ANd if you sit behind her and put your hands between her legs, she can't put her foot in the bucket without lifting her leg OVER your arms.  All you have to do is put your arm up higher than she can lift her leg while moving the bucket right up under her udder with your other hand so she can't get her foot in it.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been sitting next to her, maybe I should try from behind.  I know it will get easier as soon as we get a routine worked out and get used to it


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 19, 2012)

Qm does the milking for me , I will someday soon start milking my own goats before I add too many goats and get over whelmed. Keep up the good work


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 21, 2012)

Last night was our monthly ladies night with the church so I left work early and rushed home to milk the girls.  I need to start milking in the morning before work, I'm just not a morning person and I dread getting up now.  

Thanks QM for the tip about milking from behind - did that last night and it was easier on my hands   Onyx still tried to lay down, but I had my middle DS out there so he held her up and held her leg so she could kick me    I told him I wished I had a camera and he said how would you take a picture ?  with your 3rd arm that nobody knows about ?!     sometimes that kid cracks me up.

Tonight I'm going to take the bucket to put under Onyx and I'm going to try to hobble her and see if that helps . . I did get more milk from her last night and I sprayed a lot of it on the stand, down my boots, in my boots . . . everywhere but the jar I was using   I have got to get a milk bucket or a good alternative for now.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 21, 2012)

Tonight went much better  in fact if my stupid hand hadn't cramped I could have got more than I did!  I hobbled both girls and put the bucket under Onyx.  Angel was . . well an angel . . after I got her hobbled and cleaned I gave her her feed, she ate I milked   she finished eating and I milked some more, she looked back at me a couple of times but she was soooooo good!  Onyx on the other hand kept sliding her feet off the side of the stand (the only direction she could move them) but she was better tonight than last so it's progress.

I think I'm gonna half to look into some kind of milker if my hands don't get used to this . . I want milk !! My hands need to cowboy up 

Thanks ya'll for advice and support . . I love it here


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Tonight went much better  in fact if my stupid hand hadn't cramped I could have got more than I did!  I hobbled both girls and put the bucket under Onyx.  Angel was . . well an angel . . after I got her hobbled and cleaned I gave her her feed, she ate I milked   she finished eating and I milked some more, she looked back at me a couple of times but she was soooooo good!  Onyx on the other hand kept sliding her feet off the side of the stand (the only direction she could move them) but she was better tonight than last so it's progress.
> 
> I think I'm gonna half to look into some kind of milker if my hands don't get used to this . . I want milk !! My hands need to cowboy up
> 
> Thanks ya'll for advice and support . . I love it here


 I love progress


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Autumn!  More progress tonight    I figured out I was doing something wrong - I figured out how to use my whole hand instead of just a couple fingers  It was much easier to milk once I figured it out  

Been a busy day, and the next couple are gonna be just as busy.  Spring revival started tonight and goes through Sunday.  Had to work (I leave home at 7 a.m. and get home around 5:30 p.m.), got home ran out milked the girls and fed up, came in strained the milk, gobbled down some fish sticks (DH was off today and that's what he fixed :/  ), left for Church got home around 8:30.

Tomorrow same thing, except DH works til 6 and we are gonna eat at church.  I will probably have leave work a little early to get home  to milk and feed before we head to church.  After church I have to take the oldest 2 boys back to Tallahassee - middle DS is going to a sleepover for a birthday party Saturday and the oldest has a Poolee competition in Jacksonville Saturday and has to stay with the recruiter.

Saturday will be leave home at 6 am go to Jacksonville and get home after dark probably - guess the babies will get their mommas all day since I won't be home to milk.

Sunday will be church and then dinner on the grounds . . and I have to get middle DS home, but I might just get to breath and rest


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Thanks Autumn!  More progress tonight    I figured out I was doing something wrong - I figured out how to use my whole hand instead of just a couple fingers  It was much easier to milk once I figured it out
> 
> Been a busy day, and the next couple are gonna be just as busy.  Spring revival started tonight and goes through Sunday.  Had to work (I leave home at 7 a.m. and get home around 5:30 p.m.), got home ran out milked the girls and fed up, came in strained the milk, gobbled down some fish sticks (DH was off today and that's what he fixed :/  ), left for Church got home around 8:30.
> 
> ...


you will be busy busy the next couple of days it sounds like. Don't forget to breathe


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 25, 2012)

Been a busy few days, haven't had time to sit down, much less get on the computer . . but it's been good.

The meet for the oldest DS was long and a lot of hurry up and wait for the kids, but it was fun.  They got yelled at by some drill sergeants for over an hour - mild compared to what boot camp will be 

Took a couple pics today

Angel on the milk stand






Me milking Onyx





See her bucket?  She's still grumpy on the stand, hopefully with a little more time she'll get better.

Also took pics of Stella and updated her kidding thread


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice milk stand.  Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Rolls   We are getting better at this milking thing . . Angel does much better than Onyx and has a bigger udder (& gives me more milk) than Onyx.  Onyx's teats seem to be bigger/easier to get a hold of but her udder isn't as big or full feeling as Angels . . Just some observations as this is the first time I have had milk goats.

I have got to trim hooves - mainly Onyx as hers are overgrown  and I think that may be some of her issue being still on the stand   I can't til the weekend though cause well ya know I work an hour from home  and don't have the energy, time or daylight to do that during the week (along with everything else that's gotta be done in the evenings).

Speaking of work . . . I have an interview upstairs from my current job this afternoon    I hate interviews, but really want a promotion


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

What great pictures! Can't wait to see the babes, please post pictures as soon as you can!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 31, 2012)

I milked Onyx last night without the bucket   she was still a little antsy but is getting better 

Yesterday I picked up some tomato plants.  I planted them, some hot pepper seeds and some peas  

This morning has been busy . . . Middle DS went with the church youth group to hand out tracts at the spring time parade.  

I ran to town and picked up a bale of hay and a couple bags of feed I'm almost out of

Got back, DH mowed around my grape vines for me then I got a wheelbarrow load of old poopy hay off the ground and put it around the grape vines and my apple trees - free mulch with fertilzer   

Pulled weeds out of my strawberry bed and planted 4 more plants in it

Built the bottom frame of a potato box (as they grow I'll have to add another square on top)
  Put the rest of the load of hay in there
  Went and got a wheelbarrow load of dirt/chicken poop  and put that in there 
  Then planted some seed potatos 

DH has cleaned out his truck and washed it

Oldest DS _cleaned_ out his car and he and DH washed it - my truck looks crappy now compared to theirs   DH said if the rain doesn't come he'll wash my truck too 

Came in and had a sandwich . . and a short break - put some marigold seeds in old coffee cans to put on the back porch cause I read somewhere that they will help keep mosquitos away and we have LOTS of mosquitos :/

Still on my to do list . . make some jelly cause we are out.  Trim hooves - at least Onyx's cause hers are the worst.  Oh and I probably should clean house too  

Whew . . . 

Happy Saturday ya'll


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 31, 2012)

Well the rain held off so DH vacuumed and washed my truck for me   I trimmed Onyxs and Angels hooves - it wasn't near as bad as I thought it was gonna be


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 1, 2012)

Well the rain held off so DH cleaned out, vacuumed and washed my truck   After barn chores and supper, I got a couple batches of jelly made - DH and boys are happy now 

Went to church this morning, stopped at the grocery store and after lunch we have managed to get some cleaning done 

Gotta go get the hay and feed outta my truck, feed up and get ready for choir practice.

I am gonna rest tomorrow when I get to my "_real_" job


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 3, 2012)

ok you got me reading your journal from now on after your post on 77s and sorry for not getting here sooner


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks 

I was just trying help him feel better knowing he wasn't the only one with a quiet journal


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

stopping by to say hi


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 5, 2012)

back at cha AP 

Been quiet this week . . . got to _real job _ , come home feed critters, milk goats, water plants, get supper, rest a few, go to bed so I can get up and do it all again tomorrow  :/

It is definetly time to clip wings again because I was buzzed by one of my ducks a couple nights ago    and a few days ago one of them couldn't make it over Cowboy and _landed _ on Cowboys but and kinda slid off    I found it very amusing, Cowboy however didn't think it was very funny.

Found out this morning that I didn't get the other job upstairs that I interviewed for - they promoted from with in so it's cool, but I just really would like a raise 

Was gonna take some pics last night to update Stella's kidding thread, but it was raining   maybe tonight


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry you didn't get the job . I hope you get a raise. I have been doing about the same. I am redoing the inside of my barn I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks AP - I figure God has a plan and I of course can't figure it out yet 

I forgot the camera, but took a few pics with my cell phone so I updated Stella's kidding thread.

I believe my goose has decided to set a nest 






I have a sickly looking meat bird  I separated him with some food and water, will see what happens.

Checked the electric fence and it wasn't working so I had to walk the fence which I don't mind except the mosquitos just about toted me through the woods   I hate mosquitos and I don't see any purpose for them other than to suck my blood.  Found the short and fixed the fence.

After I ate supper I went out to check my raised beds and found a cute little black dog on the road.  Telling him to go home in my listen up doggie voice, stomping at him neither worked   He came to me and wanted to play   Called up the road and found out where he lived and took him home.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 7, 2012)

Another busy day today, got lots accomplished.  Went to town this morning got Easter basket stuff for the boys, picked up a few groceries.  Washed a couple loads of clothes.  We had some fence that had been rerouted and needed to come down - got it down.  We had wood, tin and brick scattered - got most of that picked up, organized, and stacked 

I took some pics - wish I had a picture of the mess before, you can see some of it

DH starting to stack the wood in its new home





Stacks and brush cleaned up





We had a lot of old wood that wasn't good for anything but the dump.  It was windy so DH found a redneck burn barrel




DH controlling the burn





The goats were happy that we cut some small trees and limbs
















Jake watched over them like a good boy





Found this really pretty catepillar 





I have peas starting to come up 





Youngest DS and I colored some eggs for tomorrow.

I am tired and sunrise service is gonna come early so I'm headed for bed.

Happy Easter ya'll.  Hope you have a safe and blessed day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 7, 2012)

love the pics
Happy Easter


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 9, 2012)

Redneck burn barrel     Love it and it works 
Great pics TT


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll 

So I'm at work about 3:30 this afternoon and my cellphone rings . . it's the oldest DS.  I answer the phone and he says "hey Mom, what are the chances you would want some deer meat?"      My first thought was they had hit a deer     Someone (thankfully not my child) had hit a deer and broke its back legs.  It was thrashing around in the ditch.

The oldest DS ended its suffering and they loaded it up in the truck.  My brother helped them clean it.  So now I have a cooler full of ice and deer meat to cut up and get in the freezer   I love free meat


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

Got most of the meat cut up last night  a lot will become burger because of being hit, but we like deer burger.

I need to rant . . . . . 

For the first time in a long time I hate my job!  There was a _re-org_ and my current supervisor begged for me to come to his section.  I can't figure out why because he doesn't have work for me to do . . . I spend 2 hours a day driving to/from work and most of the time I don't have anything to do  so I sit here most of my day playing on the computer and thinking about my problems and what I could accomplish if I were home.  I have begged for work, I have talked to his supervisor (not in a rat him out kinda way) and I am so fed up I want to quit.  I make pretty good money to do nothing, but doing nothing is not my style.  I'm so frustrated it ain't funny and there isn't a thing I can do about it!    

Thanks for _listening _and Sorry - but I don't have anybody else to rant to :/


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 11, 2012)

Its a problem you got there but a nice one in the current employment climate
Bet you get a sigh of relief as the car turns onto the final stretch of road home. I used to get that sigh so I went full time farmer  
Now I'm happy and broke


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Its a problem you got there but a nice one in the current employment climate


I know - which is why I try not to complain, but eventually they'll ban me from BYH on his computer and then what will I do all day 



			
				Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Bet you get a sigh of relief as the car turns onto the final stretch of road home. I used to get that sigh so I went full time farmer
> Now I'm happy and broke


Yep the closer I get home the more relaxed and happy I am for sure   Your livin my dream    I just can't figure out how to make it happen - if I could get the truck payments gone I might could but geez with everything except our paychecks goin up and up that isn't workin out the way I planned, of course nothin ever does


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 11, 2012)

you are welcome to rant we all do it and I will always listen, you will have my ear  I hope this helps a little


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> you are welcome to rant we all do it and I will always listen, you will have my ear  I hope this helps a little


Thanks - it helps ALOT


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 11, 2012)

I read all the rants in the journals and there is always a  even if I don't post one


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 11, 2012)

It is VERY frustrating to be forced to do nothing when you have so much to do!  

Rant away honey, we're listening.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Got most of the meat cut up last night  a lot will become burger because of being hit, but we like deer burger.
> 
> I need to rant . . . . .
> 
> ...


I had that problem a few years back.  I found another job and was even more miserable.  Then I told my boss what a blooming idiot he was.  That was being nice, to call him an idiot was an insult to idiots.  The owner's kid and his best buddy got kicked out of college so to keep them out of trouble Daddy put them in charge of the company.   So I found myself looking for work again.  

I love my job now, most days.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow Jodie!  I've had some real bad bosses before so I know it could be worse.  My boss is a know-it-all, politician kinda guy - he likes to tell people what he thinks they want to hear and not necessarily the truth.  I like to be told the truth and have work to do so we don't see eye to eye 

You guys have helped me survive this day Thanks   only 3 more hours to go


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 12, 2012)

Another crappy day at work  I told my boss at 10:30 he needed to find me some work or I was going home.  He managed to give me something that took about 5 minutes before leaving for a meeting   I think I just work to fast   I stayed til 1:15 and was so frustrated and mad that I left.

But the day got better  there is an elderly couple I have known since I was a child, she used to sing with a gospel group and she sang at our wedding.  They have been sickly lately and I haven't had a chance to go see them so I stopped and visited with them for a couple hours on my way home  It was wonderful ! ! I told DH I need to make time to start doing that.

Came home did critter chores and watered my plants - which to some is work, but to me is relaxing  guess I'm weird.

Got the rest of the deer cut up, ground what I was making burger out of, got it all bagged and in the freezer  

Things have been pretty tight here for a while, a few days ago I was worrying because I had no meat in my freezer.  As I was standing there looking at the fresh deer meat I had just put in the freezer, the thought that 'God provides' popped into my head.  What an awesome feeling that is when you are worrying and stressing 

5 am comes early so I'm off to bed.  Night ya'll


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 13, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Things have been pretty tight here for a while, a few days ago I was worrying because I had no meat in my freezer.  As I was standing there looking at the fresh deer meat I had just put in the freezer, the thought that 'God provides' popped into my head.  What an awesome feeling that is when you are worrying and stressing


This is so true. The other morning I opened the fridge and there was no milk to go with breakfast. But out in the store room was a bottle of juice.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 14, 2012)

Been a good day spent doing some hard work and playing.  Got my garden spot tilled and planting started   
DH tilling





Lyssa trying to help middle ds picking weeds/grass




Youngest ds picking weeds/grass





We picked up tools and we took some plastic, some dish soap, and a sprinkler and made the boys a slip n slide.  

They had a blast:









Found a little green snake in the meat bird pen tonight :/ first time I've found a snake out there in a long time and usually it's an oak stake.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 16, 2012)

Well it's Monday again :/  Enjoyed some good preachin yesterday   Had some teenage drama from the oldest DS  He's not sure if he's gonna go into the Marines now because he has an issue with his knee and is afraid it will be hurt / ruined during boot camp.  I'm good with that as long as he figures out a back up plan . . . which he hasn't done.  Plus he went off this weekend and apparently had no cell service and came home late and did not bother to borrow a phone with service to let me know.  We had a nice long talk last night after I got home from church.  Sometimes being a parent sucks 

On the critter front . . Onyx has not been producing very much milk and seems puny to me.  She gets run off from where the others eat :/ so I have to try to make sure she gets to eat.  When I went out to milk this morning she had some loose poop  Before I left for work, I put her in the little pen with some hay and water and gave her a dose of pepto.  Oldest DS doesn't have to be at school till 11 this morning so I'm gonna have him chek on her before he leaves home.  I'm hoping getting hay to herself and some pepto will do the trick.


----------



## elevan (Apr 16, 2012)

Could someone explain "puny" to me?  It must be a regional slang and since I've seen it used a few different ways I cannot for the life of me figure it out  
Thanks!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry 

In this case I mean she doesn't feel good 

Sometimes it is used to mean small.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 16, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Sorry
> 
> In this case I mean she doesn't feel good
> 
> Sometimes it is used to mean small.


Weak and skinny
Hey its not regional Elevan its worldwide  Your right though - it does have many meanings


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 16, 2012)

I had a very close girlfriend who was in very bad health.  She would go on these rants about her health, and when she was done she would always end it by saying "ok, I am through with my pity party now, I hate me when I am puny."  She passed away last January, but every time I hear that word, it makes me smile cause I think of her.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I had a very close girlfriend who was in very bad health.  She would go on these rants about her health, and when she was done she would always end it by saying "ok, I am through with my pity party now, I hate me when I am puny."  She passed away last January, but every time I hear that word, it makes me smile cause I think of her.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 17, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I had a very close girlfriend who was in very bad health.  She would go on these rants about her health, and when she was done she would always end it by saying "ok, I am through with my pity party now, I hate me when I am puny."  She passed away last January, but every time I hear that word, it makes me smile cause I think of her.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 22, 2012)

Got sprouts in my garden   cucumber, pumpkin, green beans, lima beans, corn are sprouting and 1 potatoe plant finally came up.  Got some bunching onions I need to get in the ground and a couple empty rows in the garden begging me to plant something.

Goats are good - Onyx is still _off_ I really think it is because she is very timid and lets the others run her off when she tries to eat so I am trying to make sure she gets fed in peace.  I picked up some plain yogurt and gave her yesterday and she LOVED it !  I need to give her some more wormer. 

Middle DS went on a hiking trip with our youth group yesterday - they hiked about an hour and then one of the guys preached to them.  On the way to drop him off we stopped by the dump and picked up a leather (or pleather  is what we call fake leather) lazy boy sofa that reclines on both ends   I had been wanting to get some leather furniture cause the dog hair will be easier to get off of it, but I can't afford to buy any so this was awesome!  the handles that you pull the foot rest out with are both missing and we had to repair the arm on one end but it was FREE!!!!  I brushed, vacuumed and wiped down GOOD.  For now we are using vice grips as handles for the foot rests but it works 

We decided to go ahead and get a puppy for Lyssa to play with cause she misses Dussa (I do to ) so we went to the same humane society that we picked up Lyssa at and came home with a Golden Retriever (probably mixed) puppy  She is very young, they claim she's 3 1/2  months old but I don't think she's quite that old.  She is adorable - will post some pics after we get home from church this after noon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2012)

yay for garden sprouts, I love gardening and Lyssa puppy  for pictures (take pictures of the garden too  )


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay . . . meet Cassidy (Cassie for short)






Sorry about the quality, I'm pooped so I just snapped a quick pic with my cell.  I think I'm gonna hold my couch down until time to go to choir practice


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Okay . . . meet Cassidy (Cassie for short)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/218_cassie.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the quality, I'm pooped so I just snapped a quick pic with my cell.  I think I'm gonna hold my couch down until time to go to choir practice


What a cutie!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks AP - she is a sweetheart.  

I managed to strain/pull my back yesterday :/  probably loading the couch on the truck, so I haven't felt like doing much today.  This afternoon I took a nap on said couch until time for choir practice.  Had DH put some deep heat on my back and took some meds.  Hopefully it'll pass quickly 

Tomorrow is Monday  sure wish Monday's were just another day - but no one is gonna gift me enough money to payoff all my bills


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 23, 2012)

I survived Monday  I took some pics of the garden tonight . . . pretend you don't notice that the rows are crooked or that I need to pull some weeds/grass.

The whole garden:



Cucumbers, pumpkin, lima beans, green beans and corn:


 

 

 

 



A couple of shots of Cassidy:


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 23, 2012)

aww, she is so cute

love the garden


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 6, 2012)

This is my feed barn - attached to the right side is a pallet stall with a fence to lock up whoever needs separated.  Right now it's where the babies are locked up at night 





So I'm sitting on the back porch this morning with my 1st cup of coffee and I hear this loud banging on tin coming from the barnyard.

What the heck is that?  I walk to the top of the steps where I can see . . . I find this trouble maker:






running back and forth on the roof of the pallet stall    so much for enjoying my coffee :/  so I come in grab my milk bucket and put on my muck boots. (poor Jake I forgot his breakfast)  When I get out there I can't see her  

All of a sudden she comes running across the top of my feed barn ! !    She jumps down onto the pallet stall and then off onto the ground!  

Little trouble maker . .


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 10, 2012)

This little hen decided to hitch a ride on on Angel 









Any idea what she might be?  They were in the pullets tank at tractor supply   I think they are some kind of banty, because they're about 2 months old and don't seem very big and don't weigh very much either.  I picked 3 of these and 3 white ones ( I need to take pics of the white ones, they are super cute).  They seem to be pretty sweet too so I might like to find some more of them


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 10, 2012)

Red star! I have one.. And that's too cute!


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 12, 2012)

Guess who I caught on the barn again -  this time I grabbed the camera

"Hey Mom look at me"
















and just because she's so cute . . . Stella's little girl 




I keep noticing more spots every time I look at her


----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (May 19, 2012)

Isn't this the sweetest face you've ever seen?




It belongs to Stella's little beauty




Who still needs a name, how does Lucille (Lucy for short) fit her?  Mom and I rode to the cemetary last night to change out the flowers on my Grandma's grave and clean it up.  I looked at the headstone and was reminded that Lucille was my Grandmas middle name 

My escorts at feed time 





The kittens that we found on the back porch are now under the back porch  They were playing in the grass








This little hen has figured out where to get treats  she hangs out in the barn with me - she also likes to ride the goats 





Gonna be a busy weekend - fixin to go hang a load of jeans on the line and get ready for a memorial service for one of my Dad's friends I grew up with.  This afternoon I gotta send my meaties to freezer camp 

Tomorrow after church I'm going to take some pictures of my brother's girlfriend's little girl and her horse - maybe I'll get to ride a little bit too  

Have a great day!


----------



## Symphony (May 19, 2012)

Busy feeding time.  I wouldn't know what to do first.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 19, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Busy feeding time.  I wouldn't know what to do first.


Hi! Are you symphony from byc?


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 19, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Busy feeding time.  I wouldn't know what to do first.


They meet me at the gate and escort me to the barn . . they know the routine so it's not near as crazy as it looks


----------



## Royd Wood (May 19, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They meet me at the gate and escort me to the barn then remove my straightjacket


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 20, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yep the barnyard is the only place I don't need a straightjacket


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 24, 2012)

I need to _talk_ this through and this is the only place I feel I can do that so Sorry ahead of time.  (And please no _beating_ me up - I do that enough for all of us)

Things have been hard for the last couple of years.

We were doing pretty good and then EVERYTHING started going up except our pay   We both work for the state and they quit giving raises about 7 years ago so the only way to get a raise is to get a promotion.  And then last July they decided to cut our pay by 3% (that means 6% of our household income disappeared!) by forcing us to start paying into our retirement - which has always been a benefit that keeps people working here for less money.

Before we were able to squeak by, but things have finally gotten to the point that we can't anymore.  Can't seem to keep a positive number in the bank.  In March we had the last payment on a loan (which would have freed up a couple hundred dollars a month) and DH's truck was repoed   We had to take out a new loan (so yep still got that payment every month) to get it back and now we have about 4 months left to pay on his truck.  2 weeks ago we lost my truck  and I can't afford to go get it back    I finally had what I wanted and didn't ever want a different vechicle (remember when we bought it 4 years ago, things were still good)

It just seems like it has been one blow after another to our finances for the last 2 years. 

I start feeling like a failure and that life just sucks and it's just too hard.  

And then I remember how truly blessed I am in ways where it really matters - I have a Saviour who loved me enough to die for me, a wonderful DH, 3 wonderful sons, we are all healthy, family that loves me, a home of our own, food on the table (and in the barnyard), good jobs and so much more.  And then I feel guilty for complaining about something like losing my truck when it could be a whole lot worse    I feel like a retard some days . . maybe I do need that straightjacket 

Thanks for _ listening_


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

When things are down for me I just remind myself that life isn't always what I had planned it to be and that there must be a reason for it.  It's hard at times emotionally, mentally, physically to move past that thing that is weighing you down, but get past it you will in time.

I wish the best for you and your family and hope that things look up soon.


----------



## Roll farms (May 25, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (May 25, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> When things are down for me I just remind myself that life isn't always what I had planned it to be and that there must be a reason for it.  It's hard at times emotionally, mentally, physically to move past that thing that is weighing you down, but get past it you will in time.
> 
> I wish the best for you and your family and hope that things look up soon.


Thanks.  I _know_ there's a reason and it will get better.  Sometimes I just need to say what I feel without feeling like people are judging me for feeling that way . . know what I mean?  

I started locking up Stella's baby at night and milking Stella in the mornings this past weekend   I think I'm finally getting it right  I'm gettting a good bit of milk from her and the baby is only 2 weeks old today.

Got 3 meaties and 3 muscovy drakes left to send to freezer camp this weekend.


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 25, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

>


Thanks rolls that's exactly what I need


----------



## autumnprairie (May 25, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 11, 2012)

Things seem to be calming down or I'm just getting better at dealing    We did find me a little $700 escort that gets 34 miles to the gallon - it's ugly (needs a grill and paint and has some dents) all manual and the air doesn't work but I'm good it's mine I have the title   It was advertised as not having a radio which was fine cause we pulled my good one out of the truck . . . well when DH went to put in my radio we discovered that they had also taken every speacker out of the car   The surround sound in the living room died a couple weeks earlier so DH took one of those speakers and hooked it to my radio so I have a speaker sitting on my dash  As long as I can have my music I'm good.

Had a good and productive weekend.  We cleaned house Saturday and then yesterday after church DH mowed while I weeded the garden.

I haven't weeded in a good while - we had rain several afternoons in a row and then I had muscle spasms in my upper back for almost 3 weeks ( my body's reactions to too much stress   ) It was almost hard to tell the veggies from all the weed   Got that all weeded yesterday and discovered that  My little garden is growing like crazy   I have little (and a couple big) cucumbers, lots of pumpkin blooms, lots of lima bean and green blooms   I picked a hand full of green peas yesterday and planted DHs green onions.  I have some black eyed peas and some cream 40s I want to get planted.

I cut down a couple of trees for the goats - I have got to get more fence up so they have more browse, but I have several smaller (6 - 8 inches around) trees still to thin out and I take down a couple at a time with the ax for the goats to eat.

I still have both of the baby goats that I want to sell . . . hoping they'll sell soon   I'm keeping Stella's little girl cause she has spots 

I need to take some pictures to post, just have been to achy, tired or busy lately to take the time to do it.

Guess I should get some work done since I am technically at _work_


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 12, 2012)

Took some pictures tonight 

Trouble (on the crate) and Timmy






The crate is over my water spigot and the water hose is rolled up inside it because Jake likes to eat water hoses 

Jake keeping watch (and trying to look innocent  )





I'm thinning out the woods and feeding the goats . . they sure do like it when I cut down trees





I make sure the little ones get a couple limbs in their night time pen




This is Stella's girl - I still haven't decided on a name for her  





This is my little milking buddy - she's such a sweet girl





This is technically a weed




but I love it's flowers





My garden is growing well 





I have some cucumbers about big enough to pick 





This is DH, DS and me at DSs highschool graduation on June 1st:


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 13, 2012)

love the pics your weed looks like it is Lantana does it have rough leaves?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2012)

Your garden's coming nice for sure, and you have a beautiful family!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> love the pics your weed looks like it is Lantana does it have rough leaves?


Yep it is Lantana   They were cut down to nothing and they are huge again - they can get away from you pretty quickly.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 13, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Your garden's coming nice for sure, and you have a beautiful family!


Thanks Roll.  I want to make my garden bigger, but until I made sure I could actually take care of / get things to grow I was afraid too   The last garden I tried was big and I didn't have the time or energy or knowledge to do it right.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2012)

After DH and I got married we attempted to put out our 1st garden together.  HIS brilliant idea was to make the rows wide enough you could run the tiller between then, so no weed pulling.

HAH.  He never got around to running the tiller between the rows, so I ended up pulling more weeds than in a 'normal' garden.

I gave up after a few weeks and it went to Hades in a handbasket.....

He always brought home tons of stuff from his parents' garden anyway, so what little we did grow went to waste.

So I didn't grow ANYTHING edible for 10 yrs or more.  Once his parents slowed down, I decided to try again.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 13, 2012)

Loved the photos 

Can super relate to when everything just starts to go wrong and not enough finances to keep up...we had a spell of that this spring and it was just one thing after the other and it seemed it would never end...but it finally settled out, or we too started to learn how to cope with it better?

Had to sell a 2 year old sweet good mother ewe with her darling ewe lamb that we had intended to keep...but...car needed major repairs...all tires on it and the old truck that is barely limping along did too...their sale covered that...then...more equipment just died completely and couldn't be fixed...so, again we have a loan to make payments on each month that gives us a financial squeeze...but...we are healthy (when DH doesn't do his back in and is down for a week) and despite our terrible wind storm a few days ago that took out part of our fencing when a huge tree was hit by lightning and went down taking out more trees with it...it did not hurt the sheep or their shelter...so, we take the blessings with the rest of it and carry on.

Perhaps life sucks sometimes to give us more appreciation for our true blessings?  Hope things get better for you


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 13, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So I didn't grow ANYTHING edible for 10 yrs or more.


Based on the pics of your place I'd say you've made up for that time  



			
				bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Perhaps life sucks sometimes to give us more appreciation for our true blessings?  Hope things get better for you


That is a good way to look at it   Thanks - things are getting better    Glad ya'll came throught the storm without too much damage.  I hope things get better for ya'll too 

edited because I made a big oops


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 16, 2012)

Spent today with my Mom - it was a good day   Went to Tractor Supply, Dollar Tree and WalMart.  We had lunch at the farmers market restaurant  it was good food.   

Had a girl contact me yesterday about Timmy and Trouble.  Exchanged a few emails today and talked to her Dad on the phone - they are supposed to come after church tomorrow to get them


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 17, 2012)

Timmy and Trouble





left about an hour ago headed for their new home    Kinda sad selling the first 2 goats born on my little farm but they went with some nice folks who picked up a couple more doelings from someone else today so they'll be happy.

Angel hollered for a few minutes (actually all the goats did) but she's out there munching on grass now.  When I commented to the boys that Angel hollered when Trouble left, my middle son said "well wouldn't you holler if someone sold Wyatt?"   

The Momma of the girl who actually wanted the goats tried to talk me down another $50 - I already dropped the price $50 if they took both babies so I told her no.  She asked about buying 4 of the little chicks I have and wanted to give me $2 a piece   I don't think so - day old hatchery chicks cost more than that and these were hatched from my eggs and are about a month old.

Guess I need to move from here - I got tomatoes to get canned before they go bad.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Timmy and Trouble
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/218_timmy_trouble.jpg
> left about an hour ago headed for their new home    Kinda sad selling the first 2 goats born on my little farm but they went with some nice folks who picked up a couple more doelings from someone else today so they'll be happy.
> 
> ...


the same has happened to me when I sold Annie and Eyore,
I am glad they went to a good home


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I didn't get the tomatoes canned but I did get them put in the fridge and off the counter  there were 4 turning bad so the chickens got a treat.  The rest are fine and can still rippen a little but they should do fine in the fridge for a couple days.

I decided to clean out the leftovers fridge and all I can say is   there were some science projects happenen in there.  Now it's mostly full of tomatoes


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2012)

how hard is it to can and how much do I start with?


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 17, 2012)

Last year was the first time I attempted it and I was very nervous but it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.  I have a Ball guide to preserving book that has step by step directions.  You can do it, it's just like following a recipe.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2012)

I will have to get one I already have my canning kit and jars
I just need the nerve to try


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 17, 2012)

You can do it - just read the directions and go for it, that's what I did  course I read em a few times and kept my book on the counter while I did it cause I was really nervous doing it for the first time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

I so want my own canned tomatoes


----------



## elevan (Jun 18, 2012)

Canning is so easy AP, go for it!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 23, 2012)

I am not a morning person but I am enjoying getting up every morning to go milk my girls.  It  makes me happy and makes me feel good that I am able to supply some of the things we need.

I am currently sitting on my couch watching a movie . . . and thinking about the projects I need to get up and go work on.  I got up this morning and milked the girls.  After it was daylight good I got out and started rolling out the roll of fence that I got a while back through the woods the see how much more area I can give the goats.  I need to get back out and start attaching it to posts and trees and get it finished.

I had to stop so I could go pickup my middle boy who has been at church camp all week.  Then I took the kids to McDonalds for lunch and came home.

I need to work on the chicken run so that Jake can't push the wire loose and get in   stupid dog    Just need to fix one corner that he has managed to pull loose from the board and push through.  He seems to only get in when I throw scraps (peelings, watermelon rinds, old bread, etc) to the chickens.  It's now stuff he'll eat he's just nosy!

I need to get up and get the fridge full of tomatoes canned.  I want to go work in the garden - I want to put in some more peas. and weed/mow, etc . . . .

It's hot and HUMID outside, after just a few minutes my clothes are wringing wet so I'm sitting here procrastinating


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 2, 2012)

We got somewhere between 12 (I actually counted this amount) and 18 inches of rain when TS Debby came through last week - our rain gauge was overflowing when I got home from work, but a girl up the road was home and dumped theirs and counted 18. 

This is what is affectionately called "the swamp" even when it's dry.  It's in the bottom front corner of our property and the goats fence runs through it cause that's where my property line is:





This was the first part of the fence that had electric fence put on it and it still has 2 strands - if you look close you can see that the bottom strand is under the water  I had to wade through there and put on new insulators and raise the wire above the water so I could turn the fence back on.  Most of that water is deeper than my boots are tall . . . but at least my feet were cool 

This is the spaghetti sauce I canned last week from the tomatoes DH got me:




I still have probably 10lbs of tomatoes in the fridge to do something with 

My little garden is still growing 

some cucumbers I picked tonight:





green beans I picked :




snapped - 3 cups worth 




and put in the freezer tonight


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 2, 2012)

your spag sauce and veggies look YUMMY


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks - this was my first attempt at spaghetti sauce, but I think it'll be good


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Doing for yourself is so satisfying, isn't it?  Great job.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks - it does make me feel pretty good 

Work is crazy and I'm worn out . . . it will be BUSY for a while cause it's the end of our fiscal year.  But I'm glad to have the work


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 13, 2012)

Now I remember why I don't talk to too many folks at work . . .

I was outside on break and this girl was talking about having ducks and chickens . . which was cool . . Then she said

that she couldn't eat chicken wings at a restaurant last night because she kept thinking about her chickens   She doesn't want to know where her food comes from, etc 


This of course sparked a conversation that never ends well . . 

I say  . . . I have chickens that I raise specfically to eat  and they always say . . .  really, eww, how can you do that?  etc

Oh well


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL!  Funny isn't it.  My mother watched a documentary on how commercial chickens are raised and then she was so done (she said) with buying from the store and wanted me to start raising broilers for us all.  I told her we would butcher a few layers first to see how she liked it.  So a few weeks ago, I did a rooster we had not planned on having (bought hens so he was an oopsie).  She would not touch it because even though she hated that roo, he was "a pet".    Back to Walmart for her I guess.


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2012)

Just saw a poultry truck the other day laden with meat birds packed in so tightly that they couldn't even move.  The kids asked me where it was going and I told them it was going to a processor to make chicken nuggets for restaurants.  I felt so bad for those chickens packed in there like that.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 13, 2012)

I know . . . a guy standing out there commented about some show he'd watched about how pigs are raised and I told him that was one reason to raise your own   It just amazes me how little people truly know about what they put in their mouths.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Modern Marvels on the History Channel did a few episodes on agriculture...corn, dairy, hogs, turkeys...I saw the corn and turkeys one but I have yet to see the dairy and hog episodes. I tried Netflexing them but they don't have very many episodes. :/


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 18, 2012)

I am one pooped puppy this week.  We have vacation bible school and I volunteered to help with a class.  I am in the 4 - 6 year old class and boy they can be a handful - we had 21 in our class tonight 

My schedule this week:
  get up between 5:30 and 5:45
  milk 2 goats, strain milk and get it in the fridge, get ready for work and get out of the house headed for work by 7 am
  work from 8 - 3
  get home around 4 
  change clothes - feed critters, milk 1 goat (strain milk and get it in the fridge) , change clothes - leave home about 5:15
  pick up 5 nieces from 2 different houses and get to church about 5:45
  help wrangle 16 - 21 kids between 4 and 6 until 9 or so
  return 5 nieces to their parents and get home around 10
and of course I can't go strait to bed so I'm up til 11 

This is the first time I have helped with vbs and I am enjoying it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 18, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> I am one pooped puppy this week.  We have vacation bible school and I volunteered to help with a class.  I am in the 4 - 6 year old class and boy they can be a handful - we had 21 in our class tonight
> 
> My schedule this week:
> get up between 5:30 and 5:45
> ...


----------



## TTs Chicks (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been wanting to let the goats help with the yardwork so today we went to the Dollar Tree and got 4 collars, 4 leashes and some rope 






Happy Goats






Cowboy




Angel




Stella


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 7, 2012)

I was checking CL this morning and came across an ad for a couple of bucks . . . the guy emailed me this picture but doesn't seem to know anything about the goats.  What do ya'll think about the black one?  I'd really like to have him?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 7, 2012)

He's big!  Is he part kiko? I ask because of the horn size and shape.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 7, 2012)

The fella said he bought them for his grandkids - I like the looks of the black one  - and the ad says  "make offer"  so . . .   we'll see


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 7, 2012)

I offered him $50 bucks for the black one and he came back with $75 for the both of them . . . I haven't been to look at them yet so I'm not committed . . I'm thinking though if they are in good shape, I could try to sell the white one for what I paid for both and get my money back . . hmmm  decisions, decisions


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I didn't get the bucks . . the brother decided he wanted them so they gave em to him 

I haven't posted in a while . . we moved my oldest son to Jesup, Georgia last weekend   I'm not thrilled with his plan at the moment but he's got to get out and try it on his own.  He's a good kid I'm just a momma and I worry.  I sure do miss him being here, especially at bedtime when I'm used to going in his room to say good night.

We've had some cooler mornings and I can feel fall in the air  

This morning Jake didn't want his breakfast, he just wanted to hang out in the barn with me while I milked:






These are the 3 meat birds that didn't get sent to freezer camp




I'm getting about an egg a day from them





I do not have a buck at the moment . . I lost Cowboy   I've been looking for a buck but haven't found one I like or will pay for.  

I've been checking the girls and I'm trying to decide if I might have missed them come into heat before Cowboy got sick.  I swear I can feel something when I poke around their under belly   (flat handed not really poking)  It may be really wishful thinking on my part cause if they are I wouldn't have to find a buck right now (or feed one through winter)

I took a couple pics . . they're crappy cause they are cell pics but any opinions on if they are or aren't

Angel









Stella


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 13, 2012)

My Mom decided to give me her boer buckling so I went over earlier and picked him up.  He's not used to people so he'll take some time to tame, but he sure is pretty.  I'm gonna keep him in the little pen for a few days  til he gets used to us and all the new critters here.  I started calling him BubbaGump when we caught him and I think it's gonna "stick" so . . . . I would like you to meet Bubba Gump:





Angel and Stella saying hello:





Angel and Bubba have been butting heads through the fence


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yeah . . . the "I'm gonna keep him in the little pen for a few days" didn't work - we ran to town and when we got back he was in the field with the rest of the goats   it's okay though cause they are getting used to each other.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been looking for a partner for Jake for a while and I finally found her 

I found her on one of my random internet searches and she was free  Had to drive 1 1/2 hours away to get her, but my Mom went with me so it was fun.  The lady who had her told me that she had taken Sis and her son from someone who was going to put them down because they couldn't afford to feed them . . . I was told she was raised around farm animals and so far she hasn't offered to bother the goats or any of the birds.  I have been keeping her tied to the small pen at the barn so she can get used to the critters and learn that this is home.

This is Sis - she 1/2 pyr and 1/2 anatolian shepherd.  She's supposed to be about 3 years old:





Sis and Jake saying hi:





The goats spent the first few hours staring at her like this:   Every hair down the middle of Angel's and Stella's backs was standing straight up


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Elevan - I hope your family has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 14, 2013)

Can't believe is has been 9 months since I posted on her   Life is going on as normal . . . work, church, home - pretty boring but we're happy.

I was wrong before, the girls were not bred  I quit milking just in case and have not had fresh milk in a loooonnnnggg time now   In the last week or so Bubba has been rather smelly and very interested in Angel so   I must have missed Stella come in heat because last week she suddenly had a very large udder so I'm hoping sometime soon to have kids on the ground.

We lost Jake a couple months ago to what I think was a moccasin bite . . I went out to feed one evening and he didn't come to me, we found him laying in one of his holes dead.  I sat down and cried.  I found a moccasin dead on the electric fence so my best guess is Jake was doing his job and got snake bit and we had no idea.  I know if we had known and could have gotten anti-venom he might have been okay.  

I got a batch of meat birds, Ideal had a special on the black broilers so I got them, we'll see how they compare to the cornish rocks we normally do.

Had to tear down the run part of my chicken pen (which is fine cause the chickens are never locked up any more) because the wood was rotting/rotten.  Now I have some wire, and some wood fence I scored at the dump that I can use to build a pen for pigs.  Been wanting to grow some pigs out for a long time, but didn't have anywhere to put them.

Bout to go feed up and then heat up leftover chicken noodle casserole for supper.


----------

